# AKAIO 1.8.0



## Another World (Oct 15, 2010)

*AKAIO 1.8.0*
Update









AKAIO has been updated! This update features many game fixes, adds a new file system, offers support for a newly updated cheat database, and features a 'below 8000 read' user controlled Anti-Piracy fix. For more information please see the change log.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> + New Filesystem library (should be more reliable and less buggy than libfat).
> + Adjusted key repeat delay from 3 seconds to 1 second.
> + zLib updates since lord knows how long it's been since that was first added
> - Credit to GPF for sources (http://gpf.dcemu.co.uk/)
> ...


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 15, 2010)

yay


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 15, 2010)

Finally, this news must be spread!


----------



## Yuan (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks again AKAIO team


----------



## Rydian (Oct 15, 2010)

Folder deletion, cheat update fixed, additional AP removal (I sent a PM asking for clarification to I can give a correct explanation to people), intro removal, and 43 games fixed.

AKAIO does not disappoint. 



EDIT: 





			
				normmatt said:
			
		

> Its an attempt at software emulating reads below 8000h which is used to detect flashcarts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heartgold (Oct 15, 2010)

lol I posted on the other thread in the Acekard section, but yeah this is wonderful and thanks a lot Team AKAIO.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you Normmatt and the crew. It's nice to see you guys still care.


----------



## MZ EXE. (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks to AKAIO Team for releasing AKAIO 1.8.0
I'm curious on what user controlled Anti-Piracy fix is though.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> + Fixed usrcheat.dat parsing when the game is the last in the file.


Glad to see this fixed.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome! Will try it out once I'm home~!


----------



## Depravo (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh happy day. Thanks AKAIO team.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 15, 2010)

/me waits for the n00bs that ask if Acekard 2i 1.4.1 Fix effects Akaio v1.8.0 LOL


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 15, 2010)

Finnaly they released it huh? Well it was maybe safest that way. Many tempers was at 100% rage yesterday.


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 15, 2010)

Yay for AKAIO!

- We have complete control of your cheats. Be afraid.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 15, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Yay for AKAIO!
> 
> - We have complete control of your cheats. Be afraid.


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes......I have been waiting for this for a while.....I love you NORMATT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!!


----------



## Depravo (Oct 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> + USRCHEAT.DAT is now maintained by yusuo and hosted at akaio.net



...just as the official database returns.


----------



## shito (Oct 15, 2010)

yay! downloading now, thank you.


----------



## tomrev (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you again.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 15, 2010)

So I know it fixes Super Scribblenauts [which is the reason why everybody wanted this], but do you have to turn AAP on for Last Window? [which is the reasons why everybody SHOULD have wanted this].


----------



## al5911 (Oct 15, 2010)

Woooooooott ... you're superb Normmatt + AKAIO team. Love you guys. Now AK2 = R4 ....nahh it's
A K A I O > wood. Sorry YWG


----------



## renes2 (Oct 15, 2010)

YEAH!! Thanks


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 15, 2010)

I just tried out the new anti-piracy bypass feature, impressive, worked like a charm, thanks akaio team.


----------



## Schnida (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Norm, Smiths and the Rest of the Team!
Now, I can play Super Scribblenauts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: and thanks SignZ for the updated German Language-file: http://www.akaio.net/forum/download/file.php?id=139


----------



## badgerkins (Oct 15, 2010)

Wahay, cheers Normmatt! Worth the wait


----------



## Depravo (Oct 15, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of exactly which games need the new anti-anti-piracy enabled to work properly? I'd rather activate it on a per-ROM basis. I already know about Super Scribblenauts.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 15, 2010)

Akaio # 1 ! # 1! # 1 !


----------



## Minox (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not particularly interested in any new games, but thanks for the effort


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 15, 2010)

The most committed TEAM who have done wonders for the acekard have struck back with a great firmware
51 users... shows how important this is


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2010)

Yea!! I'm glad to see this because I am soon getting my Acekard 2i


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2010)

has anyone tested super scribblenauts with this?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 15, 2010)

xmastermiix said:
			
		

> has anyone tested super scribblenauts with this?



Turn on the Anti-Piracy in the settings, and it works perfectly.


----------



## GodotNDS (Oct 15, 2010)

at least last window working !

thx ;d


----------



## FarRenGate (Oct 15, 2010)

I dont understand how to use "intro remover". Can you tell me?


----------



## alo123 (Oct 15, 2010)

It removes the intros on cracked games automatically I think


----------



## ConJ (Oct 15, 2010)

Awesome news. Thanks AKAIO team.


----------



## Smiths (Oct 15, 2010)

WIFI Plugin had a glitch with the release.  Instructions on fixing @ http://www.akaio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=672

Nothing major just kinda annoying.


----------



## Clookster (Oct 15, 2010)

Smiths said:
			
		

> WIFI Plugin had a glitch with the release.  Instructions on fixing @ http://www.akaio.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=672
> 
> Nothing major just kinda annoying.



Thanks a lot, Smiths!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheers Smiths and Normmatt, very much appreciated!


----------



## Strider (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you for AKAIO 1.8.0.


----------



## The Pi (Oct 15, 2010)

Smiths and Normmatt, Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















The Acekard team should be paying you me thinks.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 15, 2010)

I LOVE YOU NORMATT!!!!!!


----------



## m_babble (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## mp2609 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the update

But for me Mario & Luigi - Bowsers Inside Story no longer works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Just get two white screens after the loading sign. Anyone else experience this?

All my other games run fine though.


----------



## Hakoda (Oct 15, 2010)

I knew some sweet things were comin' our way. Thanks for the update. You guys do some hard work and we appreciate it. 

Thanks again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: I can confirm that those with Pokemon SD issues, can worry no mroe as they it works in AKAIO 1.8 with AAP disabled.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Oct 15, 2010)

Noooo... Why Animal Crossing suddenly doesn't work? Black screen when I run the game...


----------



## Masked Ranger (Oct 15, 2010)

And there was much rejoicing!!


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 15, 2010)

can someone tell me what do the meaning of:
- We have complete control of your cheats. Be afraid.
:/


----------



## Taboo'd (Oct 15, 2010)

Masked Ranger said:
			
		

> And there was much rejoicing!!


Indeed.

It's also good to know they included an AP bypass, so we won't have to rely for fixes for new roms that wont work.
Those months on wait sure paid off.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 15, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> Noooo... Why Animal Crossing suddenly doesn't work? Black screen when I run the game...


Do you have bypass anti-piracy enabled as default? If so then turn it off on the ROM settings for Animal Crossing.


----------



## wesley0104 (Oct 15, 2010)

DAMN YOU Super Scribblenauts, Even with akaio 1.8 you still laugh at my face !! XD


----------



## CookiesMilk (Oct 15, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> CookiesMilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey... It actually worked man... Thank you very much!! *Salutes*


----------



## craplame (Oct 15, 2010)

Yay, this is already a great day. :') Thanks so much AKAIO team. You're amazing.


----------



## Depravo (Oct 15, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why I asked earlier if anyone has a list of games that require the new AAP to work. I'd rather only activate it for specific ROMs rather than have it permanently activated and risk conflicts such as these.

So far the list is -
Super Scribblenauts - AAP must be *ON*
Animal Crossing - AAP must be *OFF*

People can feel free to add any more.


----------



## wesley0104 (Oct 15, 2010)

[/quote]
Which is why I asked earlier if anyone has a list of games that require the new AAP to work. I'd rather only activate it for specific ROMs rather than have it permanently activated and risk conflicts such as these.

So far the list is -
Super Scribblenauts - AAP must be *ON*
Animal Crossing - AAP must be *OFF*

People can feel free to add any more.
[/quote]

I've switched it to on for super scribblenauts but still loops


----------



## CookiesMilk (Oct 15, 2010)

Why the Super Scribblenauts won't start up ?! The screen keep resets and a shadow keep pass by... WHAT THE HELL? How to pass that screen !?


----------



## shineaway (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks too normmatt and bunnyboy for this release ;]


----------



## windwakr (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Normmatt and anyone else who worked on it.


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 15, 2010)

Finally!!!

Thankyou very much for your work guys, I really apreciate it!!

Now I can proudly say again that i'm an Acekard 2.1 owner, heheeh!

God bless you all, amen!


----------



## iFish (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you so much ^ ^

We are now past the year mark for AKAIO 1.5


----------



## Strider (Oct 15, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> Why the Super Scribblenauts won't start up ?! The screen keep resets and a shadow keep pass by... WHAT THE HELL? How to pass that screen !?



You fail at piracy.


----------



## Joltlord (Oct 15, 2010)

Strider said:
			
		

> CookiesMilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really I had the AP thing on and all I got was the shadow screen


----------



## Strider (Oct 15, 2010)

He didn't even say that.

Anyhow, reformat your SD card, copy AKAIO 1.8.0, put the game on it, turn AP thingy on and it should work. I really see no reason why it should work for one DS and not for the other.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 15, 2010)

YES! Time to go crazy with games >=D
NORMATT!!


----------



## wesley0104 (Oct 15, 2010)

Strider said:
			
		

> I really see no reason why it should work for one DS and not for the other.



That's true, maybe its one of those microsd problems as it was with pokemon black/white

But i'll format it again, see what it does.


----------



## Strider (Oct 15, 2010)

wesley0104 said:
			
		

> That's true, maybe its one of those microsd problems as it was with pokemon black/white
> 
> But i'll format it again, see what it does.



Fwiw, I'm using a Transcend Class 6 MicroSD, Acekard 2i, DS Lite and it's working.


----------



## pjmorie (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks to all of the AKAIO team for this update and not letting all of the 'when will it be out.... where is the update...... can I be a beta tester....' posters over the past few months stop ye from working on and releasing this update.


----------



## wesley0104 (Oct 15, 2010)

Strider said:
			
		

> wesley0104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have one of those cards that gave a problem with the pokemon games, so far that's the only explanation i can give.
I'll just have to buy a new sd card or wait for a patch.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Oct 15, 2010)

nice! Thanks a bunch! I wasn't expecting this anytime soon. Glad its out.


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 15, 2010)

God ol' AKAIO Team!  You guys always may worry us sometimes, but you always deliver, and put our minds at ease. And for that, I love you.


----------



## Joltlord (Oct 15, 2010)

Formatting the sd card works I can now play super scribblenauts


----------



## kobystam (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you AKAIO team, works like a charm on all games that didn't work before. Awesome work you deserve a medal!


----------



## pjmorie (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry for asking this as it's most likely a really stupid question but what is 'single card download play in game'?


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks AKAIO team and Normatt, your efforts are once again very much appreciated , and your software rocks !


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Oct 15, 2010)

pjmorie said:
			
		

> Sorry for asking this as it's most likely a really stupid question but what is 'single card download play in game'?



Is the ability that some DS games have that let you play a multiplayer battle with a friend that own a DS but don't have the game.


Also, thank you very much AKAIO team, for the support that some users don't seem to share with you.


----------



## pjmorie (Oct 15, 2010)

HiroshiYamauchi said:
			
		

> pjmorie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info -> I bet any 7year old knew that!!!


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey guys, when I reset in-game all my settings of the AKmenu returns to default like if it was the first time that you load akaio.

Even the backgroud theme returns to the Black one.

I setted everuthing again, put the Zelda theme and turned off the DS.

Turned on, selected one game, played, and then I soft-reseted it again and all the settings even the Theme returned to default again...

Is someone having the same issue?

Plz help


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you Normatt and the team. Always deliver.


----------



## BlackNeedle (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## felixsrg (Oct 15, 2010)

dekuleon said:
			
		

> Hey guys, when I reset in-game all my settings of the AKmenu returns to default like if it was the first time that you load akaio.
> 
> Even the backgroud theme returns to the Black one.
> 
> ...



I do have this issue too, when I soft reset a game all the settings returns to default.

Other than that, great work AKAIO team, great work as always.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 15, 2010)

*NORMMATT*

2 m's in his name.


----------



## baramos (Oct 15, 2010)

felixsrg said:
			
		

> dekuleon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Delete the ini files I did this before I even used 1.8 for the first time since it has caused trouble in the past and I haven't experienced the issue you guys are talking about.


----------



## jservs7 (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't get my Zelda Spirit Tracks to load with this version of AKAIO. It stays frozen at the Nintendo screen, but it works fine with the last version, any suggestions?

Note: Bypass Antipiracy is off.


----------



## baramos (Oct 15, 2010)

jservs7 said:
			
		

> I can't get my Zelda Spirit Tracks to load with this version of AKAIO. It stays frozen at the Nintendo screen, but it works fine with the last version, any suggestions?
> 
> Note: Bypass Antipiracy is off.



Try formatting your card/disabling any cheats/getting a different rom I just tested it on mine and it loaded up and into a saved game without any trouble.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 15, 2010)

azure0wind said:
			
		

> can someone tell me what do the meaning of:
> - We have complete control of your cheats. Be afraid.
> :/


It's a joke.



And people having trouble with games that used to work... make sure it's not a patched/modified ROM!


----------



## Another World (Oct 15, 2010)

dekuleon said:
			
		

> Hey guys, when I reset in-game all my settings of the AKmenu returns to default like if it was the first time that you load akaio.
> 
> Even the backgroud theme returns to the Black one.
> 
> ...



none of the developers or beta testers have been able to duplicate this. we have determined it is microsd related. it seems some cards are improperly formatted. gparted live seems to fix some issues. there is a link to gparted in the akaio wiki.

-another world


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 15, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> dekuleon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, my card is one Kingston 4gb class 4, formatted by Panasonic Formatter, I always use it.
Let's see what gonna happen. I've deleted globalsettings.ini
Turned on my DS. Ok the theme is the black one. Lets go to system options. I'll gnna show the CHANGES that I'm doing: Interface-Zelda, File List Style Internal Name, Trim ROM when copying-Enabled, Cheat Code Usage-Disabled. Now I pressed A and A again to change the theme. Now i'll turn off the ds only to guarantee. Now turned ON. Ok everything is the way that i setted. Loaded mario kard DS. Now i'm gonna press the reset. Oh nooo! The black theme returned and the settings too. :/ I'll disable soft-reset and set to zelda theme. Ok, pressed A and A. Oh my God, i changed settings after resetting and seeing that everything returned to default, now I got blackscreen. I'll turn off the DS. Turned on, my custom settings are ok. Gonna play mario kart. Oh no it froze, black screen.

This thing is strange... I'll let the soft reset disabled, so i'll not reset by mistake and revert my options...


----------



## KevInChester (Oct 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> none of the developers or beta testers have been able to duplicate this. we have determined it is microsd related. it seems some cards are improperly formatted. gparted live seems to fix some issues. there is a link to gparted in the akaio wiki.
> 
> -another worl




This issue started for me at 1.6 RC1, wonder if it could have anything to do with:

+ Fixed Setting Skin and Language at the same time not saving.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 15, 2010)

OH YAYAYY

Now will Scribblenauts wurrrk?
Cause it doesn't say


----------



## Hakoda (Oct 15, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> OH YAYAYY
> 
> Now will Scribblenauts wurrrk?
> Cause it doesn't say


Super Scribblenauts will work with AAP enabled. Some people still experienced the loop even with it. The problem, for me and some other people, were that we were using the iND release. I found a different release with a  *CRC32 of 69F707EA* while the iND one was  0EC65FE3. To find CRC32, you can download HashTab for Windows or OS X which will allow you to see the values like CRC32, MD5 SHA1, etc, when you right click to see the properties of the file.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Oct 15, 2010)

I LOVE YOU NORMMATT!


----------



## GreatCrippler (Oct 15, 2010)

So, why isn't this on the front page?


----------



## Hakoda (Oct 15, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> So, why isn't this on the front page?


It is, just make sure if you're using the new 2010 look that the "All News" tab is clicked.


----------



## haddad (Oct 15, 2010)

This is amazing news. Thanks Normatt


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 15, 2010)

LOLYEAH

This thread it stickied and not the WoodR4 thread


----------



## gamefreak94 (Oct 16, 2010)

wait is does the anti piracy work around thing the same as the anti anti piracy like the SCDS2?


----------



## Clookster (Oct 16, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> wait is does the anti piracy work around thing the same as the anti anti piracy like the SCDS2?



Yes. 

But without the extra CPU.

And only 1/3rd of the price.

And without the power consumption of the SC DSTwo.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 16, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> wait is does the anti piracy work around thing the same as the anti anti piracy like the SCDS2?


*No, it doesn't*.  Check my post on the first page.


----------



## DaMummy (Oct 16, 2010)

my akrpg still gives me problems with scribblenauts, but my sister ak2.1 runs it fine, both on same akaio 1.8 after formatting with panasonic formatter with 16kb clustersize, yes AP is on for akrpg, i just get the WB intro looping, tried clean iND and trimmed iND rom, any ideas? i try to avoid patched roms but eh...oh and soft reset isnt working for me on games running from NAND but works from sd cars from the ones i tried, only like >10


----------



## MARECLO (Oct 16, 2010)

dekuleon said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, when I soft-reset, the next game loaded gets a black screen and the only way is turning off the DS.
And I quit on changing skins since AKAIO 1.7 because it gets to the default one on almost every soft-reset.

EDIT: Formatting the microSD didn't work, and Super Scribblenauts with AAP On didn't work either =(


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 16, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one with CRC 69F707EA is the Cracked version.

The 0EC65FE3 from iND is the Clean ROM.

AAP is meant to bypass the clean ROM... it should work.

I'll try on mine Acekard 2.1 HW 80 with Kingson MicroSDHC 4GB Class 4 and post results here.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 16, 2010)

AAP works on clean.

Make sure it's CLEAN or PROPER.


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 16, 2010)

MARECLO said:
			
		

> dekuleon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't worked! I'm using the iND release!!!

About the soft-reset issue, I was using Akaio 1.6RC and it used to work perfectly...

OMG what can be goin on?? Reset issues (like sayd above) and the Super Scribblenauts isn't working with me and with the guy with the same resetting issue that I have. I'm stuck at the loop with 5th cell logo, WB logo and so...

I can guarantee that I've formatted my Kingson MicroSDHC 4GB Class 4 with Panasonic Formatter and enabled AntiPiracy Bypass.
I'm using the Super_Scribblenauts_USA_NDS-iND release. Acekard 2.1 HW 80.









  Oh my HOLY GOD! Now I tested with one Kingston 1GB Taiwan and EVERYTHING WORKS as they should work, EVEN THE RESETTING ISSUE!!!
Super_Scribblenauts_USA_NDS-iND is working with AntiPiracy enabled, perfectly!!

My 4gb Kingston I've bought it from volumerates.com, maybe it is fake. Chinese site, like DealExtreme.


----------



## Sven Viking (Oct 16, 2010)

Scrolling through files with the D-pad seems to be super-fast now regardless of what "Scroll speed" setting you're using, by the way.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 16, 2010)

Sven Viking said:
			
		

> Scrolling through files with the D-pad seems to be super-fast now regardless of what "Scroll speed" setting you're using, by the way.



Yeah, I really like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, got Super Scribblenauts working -- my dumbass did not turn the AAP on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it would be automatically enabled. >_> Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Oct 16, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				dekuleon said:
			
		

> MARECLO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






All those having issues on the soft-reset ... as was said before, *it is a micro-sd card issue*.  I had the same problem around AKAIO 1.6RC.  *Use gparted!* For some reason on certain micro-sd cards, Panasonic Formatter will not correctly format these cards and leaves a couple bytes as padding.  *Use gparted* and all your troubles are gone.


Thanks again to all those who work on AKAIO!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Oct 16, 2010)

Lufia Curse of the Sinistrals (U) doesn't seem to work even with the Anti-Piracy enabled. Still great to finally see an update though


----------



## Another World (Oct 16, 2010)

for anyone who is experiencing this issue where the settings go back to default after a soft-reset, please do the following.

soft-reset to reset the settings back to default.
connect your msd to the computer and see if globalsettings.ini has been deleted.
if it has write down what you were playing when it happened, what microsd card you use, what class number, what brand, how you formatted it, what options you have enabled in akaio, if you were using cheats, etc, etc, etc.

-another world


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 16, 2010)

IgiveUgas said:
			
		

> All those having issues on the soft-reset ... as was said before, *it is a micro-sd card issue*.  I had the same problem around AKAIO 1.6RC.  *Use gparted!* For some reason on certain micro-sd cards, Panasonic Formatter will not correctly format these cards and leaves a couple bytes as padding.  *Use gparted* and all your troubles are gone.
> 
> 
> Thanks again to all those who work on AKAIO!



If I use Gparted just one time and after sometime I use Panasonic formatter, do you think that I'll need to use Gparted to have my SD card properly formatted?


----------



## IgiveUgas (Oct 16, 2010)

dekuleon said:
			
		

> IgiveUgas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know the answer to that question.  I haven't tried to reformat with Panasonic Formatter since using gparted.  I'll try it out tomorrow and post then - it's bedtime.  If anyone else knows, please respond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


edit: stupid insomnia.  The answer to your question is you will have to use gparted to reformat every time.  I just tried to use Panasonic Formatter and after it formatted, windows would claim it wasn't formatted (tried to format with windows, but failed).  Reformatted with gparted, and everything is fine.  Just tried Super Scribblenauts and it works great.  When formatting with gparted, make sure to make it all one partition (mine had a small partition of 4mb which the Panasonic Formatter would not format) and format it to fat32.


----------



## CookiesMilk (Oct 16, 2010)

How to use gparted...? I mounted it but I don't know how to run it...


----------



## SylvWolf (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm a bit late to the party, but just wanna say big thanks to the AKAIO team. The firmware's awesome


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 16, 2010)

I use gparted from a long time ago, but now it isn't working for my SD card. Maybe is the SD and maybe is the adaptor.... it gives 'unrecognized disk label' and it can't format...

I'll try the 'HDD Low Level Format Tool' from HDDGURU. It'll wipe it entirely so i'll need to create partition, for this i'll use panasonic's formatter.

Let's see what gonna happen... (Note that i'm trying to make mine 4gb kingston to work like mine 1gb kingston which is perfect)


EDIT1: 'HDD Low Level Format Tool' gave error, offset errors and so, it couldn't format my SD, maybe it is my adaptor... Gonna try with '[email protected] KillDisk'. This soft is very very great.

EDIT2: My SD is doing bad, i'll buy another today...


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 16, 2010)

CookiesMilk said:
			
		

> How to use gparted...? I mounted it but I don't know how to run it...



You should download the ZIP version from the gparted site and seek the instructions provided by them to create one USB bootable disk with gparted. Then you'll boot it after loading your windows. Make sure you know how to boot from USB, its easy fell free to ask for more help.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Oct 16, 2010)

dekuleon said:
			
		

> I use gparted from a long time ago, but now it isn't working for my SD card.



I know in linux using gparted, you must unmount (eject) the drive before it will allow you to reformat.  Just a thought and maybe suggestion for others trying to use gparted.


----------



## ericling (Oct 16, 2010)

Cool!
This made my day.
Thanks AKAIO team


----------



## DaMummy (Oct 16, 2010)

but im having soft reset problems on NAND of ak rpg, but yes i formatted with panasonic, ill try gparted i guess later


----------



## Rydian (Oct 16, 2010)

The gparted disc is a livecd, you can't mount it.  You actually have to burn it and boot off of it.  In gparted select your SD drive, delete the current partition, then make a new one that's FAT16/32 with 16KB clusters (if it asks that), taking up all the space it can.  Apply the changes, then shutdown/reboot (from right-clicking the desktop) to get back into windows.


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 16, 2010)

greeeat! now i'm using a different microsd and everything is working perfectly!!

i bought one microsd from sony. 2gb taiwan.

i don't need more than 2gb since i allways trimm my roms and it can store many good games.

thanks again for akaio team!!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 16, 2010)

very good update!

but i cannot get to the root of my sd card (where it shows my favorite game i have short-cutted) it freezes...and i've formatted the card twice o_o

everything else works but that

the items scroll really fast too!


----------



## qwertymodo (Oct 17, 2010)

The wiki link in the OP is broken (wiki links are case-sensitive, so AKAIO needs to be all caps...)


----------



## MARECLO (Oct 17, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> for anyone who is experiencing this issue where the settings go back to default after a soft-reset, please do the following.
> 
> soft-reset to reset the settings back to default.
> connect your msd to the computer and see if globalsettings.ini has been deleted.
> ...



I use a Kingston 4GB Class 4 and have the mentioned problems, but tested with a Sandisk 2GB and worked like charm.

I support the theory of the microSD problem, someone has a Sandisk 4GB without problems?


----------



## alejolink11 (Oct 17, 2010)

How wxactly do i install this i put the new akmenu4.nds in my miscrosd along withe the _aio folder. 

But what after that?


----------



## ShinyLatios (Oct 17, 2010)

alejolink11 said:
			
		

> How wxactly do i install this i put the new akmenu4.nds in my miscrosd along withe the _aio folder.
> 
> But what after that?



...how did you install other Akaio firmware anyway? you're OBVIOUSLY done here...


----------



## alejolink11 (Oct 17, 2010)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> alejolink11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well yoou know i thought it would be like for 1.7.1 where you had to get an old DSL to intall it on the card?


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2010)

No, that's not 1.7.1 either.

You're thinking of the 1.4 (or 1.4.1) fix, which is something entirely different than AKAIO.


----------



## Demonstryde (Oct 17, 2010)

that was for the dsi firmware update not akaio
never mind.....


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

it freezes when I try to go to the root of the card in AKAIO!

now I can't launch my favorite!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2010)

Try replacing the firmware clean.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

updated to 1.8.1 and it just hung there.

downgraded to 1.8.0 and it works


----------



## peterjr1 (Oct 23, 2010)

i really want to play mysims agents but for some reason it doesnt play it has a black screen for 5 mins and then goes to the title screen and is blank for 5 mins and the music is fuzzy and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 someone please help me it was working with the old akaio


----------

